# botox injection code(s)



## Sheilaw1 (Oct 24, 2008)

What CPT code or codes would be used for botox injections, 24 units type A,
for treatment of blepherospasm?(one side) Do we use 64612, and j0585, or just 64612, or just J0585.(new to us in this office)


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 24, 2008)

Sheila, See if this link helps at all
https://www.opticare-ehn.com/secureapps/interpandp/umpolicies/Chemodenervation Criteria.pdf

it has some other coding links as well. We have never gotten reimbursed for the HCPCS.


----------



## Sheilaw1 (Oct 27, 2008)

*botox*

Thanks for the input-it is appreciated


----------

